# PS3 won't get 3D Blu-ray support this summer



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS3 goes 3D in June but no 3D Blu-ray support, TV packages and pink 3D spex announced*
Steve May - 15 April 2010 - 9:24am 










The PlayStation 3 will get its first 3D firmware update in June, to coincide with the launch of Sony’s first 3D TV screens. 
The announcement was made as the brand pledged to have 'the most comprehensive range of 3D Blu-ray players and home cinema systems on the market, drawing on the strengths of Sony’s unique ‘3D World’ expertise in consumer electronics, movie making and gaming.’
Sony’s debut 3D TVs, the LED LCD HX803 range, will be available in 40- and 46-inch and will feature 3D up-conversion of 2D sources. 








*
Cloudy with a chance of Wipeout *

Corresponding with their launch, Sony Computer Entertainment Europe will release a 3D firmware update for the PS3 and release four 3D PS3 games via the PlayStation Network, which will be free of charge to buyers of the HX803 TV.
These consist of new 3D editions of _Wipeout HD_, _Motorstorm Pacific Rift_, _PAIN_ and _Super Stardust HD_. 
The first PS3 firmware upgrade is to provide playback of 3D game titles on the PSN only. It will not allow playback of 3D Blu-ray movies. Compatibility here will have to wait for a second firmware update later this year. 
For the consumer electronics market, Sony says it will bundle 3D Blu-ray discs of _Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs_ and _Deep Sea_ ‘with selected Sony 3D products’. Significantly, these titles will also be available at retail for general purchase.








*
Pink and blue 3D glasses*

The company has also announced a range of Active Shutter glasses in a variety of colours: pink and blue glasses will be made available children (or adults with small faces). Sony quotes a battery life of 100 hours for these. Early buyers of the HX803 will get a freebie 3D accessory pack containing two sets of glasses and a 3D transmitter while stocks last. After that they become an additional purchase. The upcoming LX903 3D TV range will ship with glasses and transmitter in the box. 
When it comes to Blu-ray hardware, Sony fans have the choice of the S470 player, which will be made 3D compatible via a firmware update in June, or the S570 (due May) which is 3D disc compatible out of the box. An all-in-one 3D system, the BDV-E370, will follow.



Source: HCC


----------

